# Developing a Strategy Using Software and Indicators



## stargazer (19 October 2006)

Hi all

Fairly new to the game so i hope my questions aren't too silly.

I am trying to come up with a trading strategy i have read quite a bit of material over the last 5 months.

What do i want:  
Initally i wanted to Buy and Hold (Somehow i don't think this is a prudent stategy unless only looking at bluechips like banks etc even that there are no guarantees.

Then i thought well its ok to have capital growth but how do i service a loan unless there is income.

This then led me to various areas ex dividend play/options/etc

What i think i would like is to buy low and sell high creating profit for income rather than dividends as you need alot of shares to make a reasonable income.

This leads me to indicators i am trying to establish a KISS strategy and work out which indicators will give the better long term results.

I have read that people scan the whole market to establish which companies to view in line with their own criteria.

I work part time so i have some time on my hands.  


How is it best to set this up and what should i be looking at?

Much appreciate any replies.

Cheers
SG


----------



## stink (19 October 2006)

*Re: Software and Indicators*

HI Star,

Mate before anyone can give you any advice you need to explain what your goals are. There are so many different factors that dictate what approach you should take.
e.g Age,Investor or Trader, Financial goals, Capitol base, Risk Mentality and heaps of other stuff.

The above type of information should help shape your overall strategy and help you in developing a trading/investing plan. Draft your trading plan and stick it up where you will see it and question it constantly.

IMO indicators are not the things to base your trading strategy on, for me indicators only contribute to the overall decision concerning any given trade.

Happy to give you some of my limited advice, good luck!  

Stink


----------



## hardmoney (19 October 2006)

*Re: Software and Indicators*



			
				stargazer said:
			
		

> Hi all
> What i think i would like is to buy low and sell high
> SG




Perhaps you could investigate the idea of "buy high and sell higher"
I found this easier to do with any success.


Rgds,

HM


----------



## stargazer (20 October 2006)

*Re: Software and Indicators*

Hi 

Appreciate your replies.  

Stink:
Is it ok if i PM you.

Hardmoney:
Yes i know what you mean bad choice of words on my part i perhaps should've said buy and sell at a higher price than what i paid.

Cheers
SG


----------

